# PIC's of pellet storage bins or containers (homemade).....



## wsar10 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thought this would an interesting "first" thread !
I am currently looking into bulk delivery and will need to construct a bin at some point, although I have my design pretty well figured out I am curious to see what others have done.

I also need to build a "beside the stove" pellet bin or container that holds 2-3 bags at a time, so please post pics of your inside bin as well.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## timinct (Feb 19, 2014)

Here is my indoor storage.  Simple but sturdy.  Holds 6 bags.


----------



## wsar10 (Feb 22, 2014)

nobody else ???


----------



## mudjunkie1972 (Feb 22, 2014)

nice box....never thought of doing that, but now ya got me to thinking I should.


----------



## hyfire (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow  now connect a shop vac to it somehow to fill your hopper remotely...


----------



## Ktm300 (Feb 22, 2014)

wsar10 said:


> Thought this would an interesting "first" thread !
> I am currently looking into bulk delivery and will need to construct a bin at some point, although I have my design pretty well figured out I am curious to see what others have done.
> 
> I also need to build a "beside the stove" pellet bin or container that holds 2-3 bags at a time, so please post pics of your inside bin as well.
> ...


I am working on a pellet bin. I just finished my basement. I built a closet that I can stack 3 tons of bags to about chin high. It's a real pain to carry them down the steps. I want to use some 8" PVC  to pour the bags into a bin in the closet from the outside. I'm still into the thought process and the closet has a half ton in it now.


----------



## MCPO (Feb 22, 2014)

Here`s my setup. No carrying any pellets into the cellar. I pour em down the 4" galvanized vent (hidden in the deck planter box) right into a barrel that hold 8 bags.
http://www.pbase.com/johnd1/pellet_shute


----------



## Ktm300 (Feb 22, 2014)

MCPO said:


> Here`s my setup. No carrying any pellets into the cellar. I pour em down the 4" galvanized vent (hidden in the deck planter box) right into a barrel that hold 8 bags.
> http://www.pbase.com/johnd1/pellet_shute


I like that set up but I have no room for pellets in the garage. I'm going to build it like a coal bin with removable boards in the doorway so I can clean it out


----------



## DIrtyJersey (Feb 22, 2014)

MCPO that is quite the set up!


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's mine. It's capable of holding 17 tons


----------



## DZL_Damon (Feb 23, 2014)

AndrewChurchill said:


> Here's mine. It's capable of holding 17 tons


 
Andrew: did you do a moisture barrier liner on the inside of your storage? I assume you vaccum transfer from there to your boiler, or are you simply getting truck delivery then scooping it up with a bucket or something?


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Feb 23, 2014)

No moisture barrier.  I built a 2x4 pressure treat frame on the floor to keep the pellets off the concrete.  I had a bulk delivery truck come and blow it through the basement window directly into the bin and I used a 5 gallon bucket to transfer the pellets to the hopper of my PB105.

I considered setting up a vacuum system but I put the house on the market shortly after building the bin.


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's how I do it.  With this set up I can transfer over 2 tons of pellets per hour into my bin by myself.  In order to shoot the video I had to  put the blower on low.  With it set on high by the time I got up to the bin it was empty.


----------



## DZL_Damon (Feb 23, 2014)

AndrewChurchill said:


> Here's how I do it.  With this set up I can transfer over 2 tons of pellets per hour into my bin by myself.  In order to shoot the video I had to  put the blower on low.  With it set on high by the time I got up to the bin it was empty.




Very clever sir! Excellent, inexpensive solution to get pellets in the basement/hopper for other folks as well. I think you just inpired me on how to fill my 1000lbs super sack that I'll be hooking up to my Kedel this summer. Currently I have a 55 gal poly drum that holds about 220lbs of useable pellets (about 80 lbs of dead space on the bottom since I have no funnel on the bottom). The drum is easy to dump 3-4 bags into since it's height is easy. This would allow me to fill at a comfortable level without climbing a ladder.

What do you use for a vent, I didn't see one? Do you filter  the vent?


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Feb 23, 2014)

DZL_Damon said:


> Very clever sir! Excellent, inexpensive solution to get pellets in the basement/hopper for other folks as well. I think you just inpired me on how to fill my 1000lbs super sack that I'll be hooking up to my Kedel this summer. Currently I have a 55 gal poly drum that holds about 220lbs of useable pellets (about 80 lbs of dead space on the bottom since I have no funnel on the bottom). The drum is easy to dump 3-4 bags into since it's height is easy. This would allow me to fill at a comfortable level without climbing a ladder.
> 
> What do you use for a vent, I didn't see one? Do you filter  the vent?



I have a 5 ton bag bin.  The bag acts as the filter so I don't need a return vent.  The only issue is I can't fill the bag to it's full capacity because as the bag fills the back pressure increases.

I can only get about 4 tons with the current blower.  I think what I may do is sew a shop vac hose into the top of the bin and have the other end go into a shop vac with a HEPA filter.  I don't think I'll actually have to turn the shop vac on though.


----------



## wsar10 (Feb 23, 2014)

Very nice guys !
You guys that us vacuum transfer, does it beat the pellets up allot ? Do you end up with more fines ?
If so how do you filter them out ?

I have dual oil tank setup in my basement, and I have a plan to remove the one tank and enclose that area for pellet storage. I think it will hold 4 ton. I plan to transfer via a vacuum system upto a bin kept beside the stove that holds maybe 3 bags (120lbs). I will have to use CPVC for most of the line length (probably 20') and terminate to flex line.

BTW, is there a formula to put tons into sq.ft. ?
Meaning you can put X tins into X sq. ft. .........


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Feb 23, 2014)

wsar10 said:


> Very nice guys !
> You guys that us vacuum transfer, does it beat the pellets up allot ? Do you end up with more fines ?
> If so how do you filter them out ?
> 
> ...



40 pounds of pellets equal 1 cubic foot.


----------



## wsar10 (Feb 23, 2014)

AndrewChurchill said:


> 40 pounds of pellets equal 1 cubic foot.


 
so 250 cu. ft. will hold 5 tons......very nice.
My apologies for my ignorance I am anything but a carpenter !! My skills DEFINITELY lay elsewhere !

I plan to go basement ceiling (rough cut 2x6  floor Joice for first floor) down to concrete basement floor on 2 sides and the other 2 sides are foundation wall (stone). I planned on laying down skids, than vapor barrier and sheeting over them for the floor.
Can I just let the pellets lay against the stone wall or should I cover the stone due to moisture ?


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd cover the wall.  That's what I did even with a new concrete foundation.


----------



## DZL_Damon (Feb 23, 2014)

Moving pellets pneumatically is perfered actually. Here's our unloading system and silo at work.

520 ton silo, holds about 430 tons before the truck gets backed up




Unloading hoses for the trucks. Orange is 11psi air supply from our blower, the blue sheilded stainless steel hose is for blowing the pellets into the silo.




Our 60hp roots type blower for unloading trucks. It will unload a 35 ton load in 1.5 hours.




View from the top of the silo!


----------



## wsar10 (Feb 23, 2014)

So you dump EVERY bag into your outside hopper for filling ?? 
 Or am I missing something.

If I can get my bin to hold 5 tons I will luck out and be able to have Energex come with there truck and fill it, than I can use my vacuum setup to fill bin beside the stove.
heres a video of the energex setup http://www.energex.com/BulkFuel.php

They want $180 a ton and $75 delivery.


----------



## wsar10 (Feb 23, 2014)

DZL_Damon said:


> Moving pellets pneumatically is perfered actually. Here's our unloading system and silo at work.
> 
> 520 ton silo, holds about 430 tons before the truck gets backed up
> 
> ...


 
well smart a** this takes the cake for pellet storage. LOL !!
Although not homeade, what is the storage for ?
to fuel something on site or to distribute for sales ?


----------



## DZL_Damon (Feb 23, 2014)

wsar10 said:


> well smart a** this takes the cake for pellet storage. LOL !!
> Although not homeade, what is the storage for ?
> to fuel something on site or to distribute for sales ?


 
Holds about 7 days worth of pellets for our industrial pellet boiler.


----------



## SwineFlue (Feb 23, 2014)

DZL_Damon said:


> Holds about 7 days worth of pellets for our industrial pellet boiler.



"11,500 tons of pellets a year" !!  (from your sig)


----------



## chken (Feb 23, 2014)

AndrewChurchill said:


> Here's mine. It's capable of holding 17 tons


3 lally columns in 6 feet? Are you supporting a hot tub upstairs?


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Feb 23, 2014)

chken said:


> 3 lally columns in 6 feet? Are you supporting a hot tub upstairs?



The kitchen is above that section.


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Feb 23, 2014)

wsar10 said:


> So you dump EVERY bag into your outside hopper for filling ??
> Or am I missing something.
> 
> If I can get my bin to hold 5 tons I will luck out and be able to have Energex come with there truck and fill it, than I can use my vacuum setup to fill bin beside the stove.
> ...




Yes, it's $40 per ton cheaper to get bagged pellets in my area versus bulk delivery.  With my original set up I could only do one ton of pellets an hour working alone and two tons per hour if I had someone handing me the open bags.  However, by adding the frame which holds 4 bags I can do almost three tons an hour by myself.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 23, 2014)

DZL_Damon said:


> Holds about 7 days worth of pellets for our industrial pellet boiler.



Well grounded to stop electrostatic discharges from making that silo take off like a rocket I'll bet.


----------



## DZL_Damon (Feb 24, 2014)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Well grounded to stop electrostatic discharges from making that silo take off like a rocket I'll bet.


I'm guessing you noted the cables on the top? In case of explosion the top is a weak link and will lift. The cables keep it from turning into a UFO and flying across town.


----------



## bdud (Feb 25, 2014)

DZL_Damon said:


> Moving pellets pneumatically is perfered actually. Here's our unloading system and silo at work.
> 
> 520 ton silo, holds about 430 tons before the truck gets backed up
> 
> ...



Is the orange hose providing a suction to the silo?


----------



## DZL_Damon (Feb 25, 2014)

bdud said:


> Is the orange hose providing a suction to the silo?


No, we blow about 10-11 psi of air to the truck in the orange hose. They charge the truck up with the pressure and then the rest blows through a line on the bottom of the truck and to the silos through the blue hose. The trucker then opens a valve on the bottom of the truck to allow pellets to drop in the travelling air stream to the silo. The air and pellets go up 40+ ft to the silo and dumps the pellets. The air vents out that tall square, white  which automatically cleans itself with pulses of air backwards through 1 section of filter bags at a time. Dust falls out to the bottom and we empty it into a barrel when we're done with the load.


----------



## bdud (Feb 25, 2014)

DZL_Damon said:


> No, we blow about 10-11 psi of air to the truck in the orange hose. They charge the truck up with the pressure and then the rest blows through a line on the bottom of the truck and to the silos through the blue hose. The trucker then opens a valve on the bottom of the truck to allow pellets to drop in the travelling air stream to the silo. The air and pellets go up 40+ ft to the silo and dumps the pellets. The air vents out that tall square, white  which automatically cleans itself with pulses of air backwards through 1 section of filter bags at a time. Dust falls out to the bottom and we empty it into a barrel when we're done with the load.


Interesting. So the truck itself does not use any compressed air to unload the pellets, it uses the 10-11psi from your compressor?
Is there a vacuum supplied to the filter assembly to help collect the dust or is it just fed by the compressed air from blowing the pellets in?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 25, 2014)

DZL_Damon said:


> I'm guessing you noted the cables on the top? In case of explosion the top is a weak link and will lift. The cables keep it from turning into a UFO and flying across town.



Not exactly. 

I'm asking the question to make sure that anyone contemplating building a storage unit at home understands the possible unintended consequences, such as improper grounding leading to possible static discharges causing a so called dust explosion.  

Flour, grain, and pellet silos have that in common and need to be properly designed and built.


----------

